# فوران البطاريات وصوت الفرقعة



## حمدان المغني (2 أغسطس 2011)

من المعروف ان مدة الشحن المطلوبة تقاس بحسب قوة الشاحن وبحسب قوة البطارية
فلو افترضنا ان لدي بطارية 12 فولت / 70 امبير ولدي شاحن 12فولت/ 5امبير
فهذا يعني 
70تقسيم 5أمبير تساوي 14 ساعة 
اي ان الوقت المطلوب للشحن بواسطة هذا الشاحن هو 14 ساعة 

اذاً ما هو تفسير انني قمت بتركيب الشاحن في البطارية وبعد ساعتين كانت البطارية ساخنة وبدأت اسمع صوت فرقعة داخلها اي ان المحلول الذي بداخلها بدأ بعملية فوران 
وهذا بعد ساعتين فقط وكنت اشحنها على الوضع السريع boost
1- هل هذا يعني انها اصبحت ممتلئة خلاص؟
2- ام ان مدة الشحن 14 ساعة في حالة الوضع البطيء وليس السريع؟
3-ام انه يجب ان اشحنها 14 ساعة بس بصورة متقطعة وليس بصورة مستمرة يعني كل ساعتين وبعدين اطفي الشاحن ساعة وهكذا حتى لا تفور ؟
4- ام ان البطارية تالفة لان الجديدة لا تفور ؟

يعني الفوران هذا طبيعي ام لا ؟؟
وعلى فكرة احد الاشخاص قال لي عندما تشحن البطارية قم بارخاء الاغطية التي بسقف البطارية حتى تتنفس ولا تنفجر وآخر قال اغلقها جيداً حتى لا يخرج السائل الى الخارج عند التعبئة .. فما هو الصح ؟؟


تحياااااااتي لعباقرة هذا المنتدى مشكوووورين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أغسطس 2011)

حمدان المغني قال:


> من المعروف ان مدة الشحن المطلوبة تقاس بحسب قوة الشاحن وبحسب قوة البطارية
> فلو افترضنا ان لدي بطارية 12 فولت / 70 امبير ولدي شاحن 12فولت/ 5امبير
> فهذا يعني
> 70تقسيم 5أمبير تساوي 14 ساعة
> اي ان الوقت المطلوب للشحن بواسطة هذا الشاحن هو 14 ساعة


اخى
سبق الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة
الشاحن 5 أمبير تعنى أن السحب المناسب له يجب الا يزيد عن 5 أمبير لكن يمكنك أن تسحب منع أكثر معرضا دوائرة لزيادة تحميل قد تصل لإتلافه. التيار الفعلى المسحوب يعرف بقياسه ببنسه أمبير


> اذاً ما هو تفسير انني قمت بتركيب الشاحن في البطارية وبعد ساعتين كانت البطارية ساخنة وبدأت اسمع صوت فرقعة داخلها اي ان المحلول الذي بداخلها بدأ بعملية فوران
> وهذا بعد ساعتين فقط وكنت اشحنها على الوضع السريع boost


وضع السريع يعنى أنع يزيد تيار الشحن عن طريق زيادة الجهد الواقع على البطارية


> 1- هل هذا يعني انها اصبحت ممتلئة خلاص؟
> 2- ام ان مدة الشحن 14 ساعة في حالة الوضع البطيء وليس السريع؟
> 3-ام انه يجب ان اشحنها 14 ساعة بس بصورة متقطعة وليس بصورة مستمرة يعني كل ساعتين وبعدين اطفي الشاحن ساعة وهكذا حتى لا تفور ؟
> 4- ام ان البطارية تالفة لان الجديدة لا تفور ؟


سبق أن شرحت لك أن تمام الشحن يعرف بجهد البطارية عندما بصل 13.7 أو اكثر قليلا حسب ما يعطى الصانع لكن عادة ما يقف الشحن عند 13.7 إلى 14 فولت.
هنا جدول الفولت مع الشحن
http://www.batterystuff.com/tutorial_battery.html


> يعني الفوران هذا طبيعي ام لا ؟؟
> وعلى فكرة احد الاشخاص قال لي عندما تشحن البطارية قم بارخاء الاغطية التي بسقف البطارية حتى تتنفس ولا تنفجر وآخر قال اغلقها جيداً حتى لا يخرج السائل الى الخارج عند التعبئة .. فما هو الصح ؟؟
> تحياااااااتي لعباقرة هذا المنتدى مشكوووورين


الفوران علامت التيار الزائد وهو غير مستحب لتكون فقاقيع من الغاز على الألواح تمنع التجانس للعملية الكيمائية المطلوبة لشحن البطارية
يلجأ إليها فقط عند الضرورة
طبعا يجب التهوية لذا تفتح و تقاس تركيز الحامض بواسطة هيدرومتر
http://www.enviroharvest.ca/hydrometer.htm
http://www.diseno-art.com/products/tools/battery_hydrometer.html
ولكن لا تزيد التيار هتى الفوران و سكب السائل فهذا يقصر عمر البطارية


----------



## حمدان المغني (4 أغسطس 2011)

ثااااااااااااانكس


----------

